# Cube Club: What to do?



## Brian Le (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm the president of my cube club at school (w00t!), and I need some ideas on what I should do as events. I plan to host a competition (unofficial), but I have no ideas on how to get the members hooked into cubing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

-Brian


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2008)

bribes...aka prizes
I'm not sure if this will work but a nice shiny new whatever is always nice to win.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 16, 2008)

The prize could be like 10 or 20 bucks or something really cool. Good luck!


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 16, 2008)

Give them a free cube? Then they would sit there staring at their cube with agonizing pain thinking, "This needs to be solved!!!" then they learn how and join your club


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 16, 2008)

free food? if you can get some funding?
dont know, maybe some teachings into interesting stuff? commutators? discussions on lowest number of moves to solve the cube and stuff?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 16, 2008)

You can't get anyone hooked on cubing.
How ever hard you try, they have to be the ones that want to cube.
My neighbor I got started on cubing, he learned the Fridrich 3LLL and averaged 25, and then he got addcited to RuneScape now he forgot all the algs. And what really sucks is that RuneScape is a horrible game. I keep on telling him he will have no life and won't make any friends or do any sports and he still is like RuneScape rocks.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 16, 2008)

I opened a Cube Club too, it starts tomorrow. 
I'm going to make a "Who's going to figure out how to make a cross first?" competition


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 16, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> You can't get anyone hooked on cubing.
> How ever hard you try, they have to be the ones that want to cube.
> My neighbor I got started on cubing, he learned the Fridrich 3LLL and averaged 25, and then he got addcited to RuneScape now he forgot all the algs. And what really sucks is that RuneScape is a horrible game. I keep on telling him he will have no life and won't make any friends or do any sports and he still is like RuneScape rocks.


Yes I used to be addicted to Runescape. Then after like 6 months it got boring. It's no fun anymore.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 16, 2008)

My brother quit cubing for Runescape. After a month, he's back to cubing.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 16, 2008)

haha runescape brings back the old days of fishing (on the game) and cubing haha i was such a noob.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> You can't get anyone hooked on cubing.
> How ever hard you try, they have to be the ones that want to cube.
> My neighbor I got started on cubing, he learned the Fridrich 3LLL and averaged 25, and then he got addcited to RuneScape now he forgot all the algs. And what really sucks is that RuneScape is a horrible game. I keep on telling him he will have no life and won't make any friends or do any sports and he still is like RuneScape rocks.



lol thats funny i used to play runescape all the time then i quit because i got too serious about cubing. of course, runescape kind of ruined it for itself by ruining staking, so instead of 10 mil an hour i could only make 100k.

but yeah about the club, daniel's right- they have to already want to cube. you should find people who are interested first, then start the club.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> You can't get anyone hooked on cubing.
> How ever hard you try, they have to be the ones that want to cube.
> My neighbor I got started on cubing, he learned the Fridrich 3LLL and averaged 25, and then he got _addcited_ to RuneScape now he forgot all the algs. And what really sucks is that RuneScape is a horrible game. I keep on telling him he will have no life and won't make any friends or do any sports and he still is like RuneScape rocks.



How?

I only played runescape back in the old days when only pacman and minesweepers existed. Even then, it's not as fun as minesweepers most of the time. Cubing is definitely the best activity ever.
Getting a 25s average is not easy. My friend has been seriously cubing for almost a year and still at 40s. Sub-25 was a difficult barrier for me too.
addcited?
I did have another friend who lost his cube, so all he can do is playing various boring games on the internet and refuses gabbasoft and ryanheise sim, but he still gladly solves if he actually sees a real cube.

Get people interested in easy, but real puzzles. I recommend pyraminx and 2x2. Square-1 is difficult, but also very addicting.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 17, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> free food? if you can get some funding?
> dont know, maybe some teachings into interesting stuff? commutators? discussions on lowest number of moves to solve the cube and stuff?



Fewest Moves Club? That'd be rare.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 17, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm the president of my cube club at school (w00t!), and I need some ideas on what I should do as events. I plan to host a competition (unofficial), but I have no ideas on how to get the members hooked into cubing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> -Brian



Why did they become members if they don't wanna get hooked into cubing? :/


----------



## Brian Le (Sep 17, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Brian Le said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



Here is my theory of why people signed up for my club (this is the second year of its existence).
1) They are genuinely interested in learning how to solve the cube.
2) They already know how to solve the cube, and they want to get faster.
3) They want something on their college application.
4) They think the idea of the club is funny, and signing up makes it funnier.

Yeah, that's my theory. Anyway, I made this thread because I really need ideas. Last year was our first year, and we didn't do so well. So this year, I'm hoping to make the club better.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 17, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Le said:
> ...



You could start a cubing shop.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 17, 2008)

My school doesn't have a cubing club. If it had one, the only reason I'd join is that I can solve it, but I want to get faster. I am averaging 22 seconds.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> My school doesn't have a cubing club. If it had one, the only reason I'd join is that I can solve it, but I want to get faster. I am averaging 22 seconds.



make one!
I did. But so far, I only use it as an excuse to try out cube combos and buy puzzles I don't have.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > My school doesn't have a cubing club. If it had one, the only reason I'd join is that I can solve it, but I want to get faster. I am averaging 22 seconds.
> ...



Combo FMC pens?


----------



## Brian Le (Sep 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > My school doesn't have a cubing club. If it had one, the only reason I'd join is that I can solve it, but I want to get faster. I am averaging 22 seconds.
> ...



Buy puzzles you don't have? What do you mean?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Rather than buying puzzles myself. The teacher buys it. Then we will do some sort of fundraiser eventually to pay back...


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> You can't get anyone hooked on cubing.
> How ever hard you try, they have to be the ones that want to cube.
> My neighbor I got started on cubing, he learned the Fridrich 3LLL and averaged 25, and then he got addcited to RuneScape now he forgot all the algs. And what really sucks is that RuneScape is a horrible game. I keep on telling him he will have no life and won't make any friends or do any sports and he still is like RuneScape rocks.



aah sarramanuno.


----------



## Brian Le (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! I should totally get my advisor to do that for me.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Wow! I should totally get my advisor to do that for me.



It really helps if the advisor was a cube addict before you could solve a cube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Brian Le said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I should totally get my advisor to do that for me.
> ...



yeah my stat teacher/cube club sponsor cubed back in the 80's and he averaged about 1:30(that was actually fast back then) and he some original 3x3s and a really old rubiks 2x2. still he was amazed by big cubes and bld and all the stuff wasnt around when he started cubing.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would start one but not enough people would join. I startrd cubing and a couple others followed but the next best to me is 38. and to him 2 min +


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> I would start one but not enough people would join. I startrd cubing and a couple others followed but the next best to me is 38. and to him 2 min +



You can do it! Next best in my school is my friend with 30single/40average, then teacher with 40single/60average, then other friend who had sub-50 average, but is now back to over 1min after a long break, then another friend who just started using nasty LBL solution at about 2min. A few random people who followed me who can get it in about 10min. No one else other than that. And I just made a cubing club. Before last year, no one at my school can do it (except teacher and random people using corner first methods averaging 5min who have graduated).


----------

